# If money were no object . . .



## wa-loaf (May 30, 2007)

but you could only get one piece of equipment for next year. What would it be?

I skied a pair of these in the spring and they were awesome:







Volkl TigerShark 12foot power switch.  :-D


----------



## riverc0il (May 30, 2007)

New skis next season is a given. If money were no object, I'd be heading south of the equator this Summer and out west next winter.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 30, 2007)

riverc0il said:


> New skis next season is a given. If money were no object, I'd be heading south of the equator this Summer and out west next winter.



I was gonna say a Lear Jet to take me were ever I wanted....:lol:


----------



## ccorces1 (May 31, 2007)

yeah, a jet would do the trick for me too!


----------



## Goblin84 (Jun 1, 2007)

a jet and maybe a very large pre-paid gas card


----------



## SkiDog (Jun 5, 2007)

I hope I dont see any of you who responded "JET" posting anything about how "global warming" is ruining the planet and how we should stop needless consumption of fossil fuels. 

How bout "if money were no object" i'd fund alternative fuel sources....????

Just a thought.

;-)

M


----------



## cbcbd (Jun 5, 2007)

If money were no object I wouldn't be sitting here in front of the computer posting on forums... I'd be outside playing...


----------



## Goblin84 (Jun 5, 2007)

well maybe it would be a cool new jet powered by alternative fuel sources?


----------



## SkiDog (Jun 5, 2007)

Goblin84 said:


> well maybe it would be a cool new jet powered by alternative fuel sources?




See now that I like... 

M


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jun 5, 2007)

SkiDog said:


> I hope I dont see any of you who responded "JET" posting anything about how "global warming" is ruining the planet and how we should stop needless consumption of fossil fuels.
> 
> How bout "if money were no object" i'd fund alternative fuel sources....????
> 
> ...



You wont hear me complaining.....Ill be too busy in my jet:-D


----------



## ajl50 (Jun 22, 2007)

ummm I'd buy a resort in Utah.


----------



## Sky (Jun 25, 2007)

I'd buy 10E and make it work....and let AZers ski free.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Jun 26, 2007)

Realistically, the Volkl Tigershark 12' was on the list, but they're not going to make the 182...so 175 will be the longest...its great for me on groomers and moderate crud, but a little too short when it gets deeper or soupy.  So probably a 184 Mantra...need something shorter in the quiver for the woods...the 189 Seth Pistols are a bit much in the NE trees. 
In fantasyland, i'd buy H20 Adventures in AK...why bother with a simple little resort when you can have hundreds of thousands of acres at your disposal.  Figure out an alternative fuel source for the A Stars too.


----------



## bill2ski (Jul 1, 2007)

If money were no object,

Convert Lost Valley in Auburn,Maine to a year round snowsport park complete with terraglide for the summer ride and open it to the public, free of charge to kid's >15
Charge 12 bucks for a cheeseburger and fries so they feel like they are at a resort and allow them to tag everything in sight with a complimentary can of spray paint so the snobs will steer clear of the place for fear of someone using their SUV like a picnic table.

OR
I'd buy a pair of 184 STOCKLI stormrider xl


----------



## Greg (Oct 18, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> but you could only get one piece of equipment for next year. What would it be?
> 
> I skied a pair of these in the spring and they were awesome:
> 
> ...



Apply the Altrec 10% discount and you can grab these for ~$1080:

http://www.altrec.com/shop/detail/31821/

Still a pretty expensive rig, but with the discount, that's the cheapest price online right now...


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 18, 2007)

Greg said:


> Apply the Altrec 10% discount and you can grab these for ~$1080:
> 
> http://www.altrec.com/shop/detail/31821/
> 
> Still a pretty expensive rig, but with the discount, that's the cheapest price online right now...



Uh yea, still way too much and I've been rethinking what I want my next pair of skis to be. And that won't until next year, gotta stick with what I have for now.

Trying to push a little business towards your partners . . . ? ;-)


----------



## Greg (Oct 18, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Trying to push a little business towards your partners . . . ? ;-)



Of course! 

I'm just in gear mode lately. Picked up the AC3s all freshly tuned from the shop. Also discovered they mismounted my Cabrawlers so I had them reorder a new pair. They were cool about the F-up. Also getting my daughter's new 80 cm Rossi Fun Girls all mounted up too. Almost ready!!!


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 18, 2007)

Greg said:


> I'm just in gear mode lately. Picked up the AC3s all freshly tuned from the shop.



Boots and tuning equipment have been my thing this year. I also just got a backpack/hydration pack from SAC. Just need a little more wax and I'm all set. And maybe some extra shims to increase the angle on my file guide, and my ski jacket is getting kinda worn . . . Ah crap! Must buy more stuff! :grin:


----------



## Marc (Oct 18, 2007)

One piece of new equipment... no object... new pair of Volkl Mantra's.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 18, 2007)

I need alot more than one piece of equipment for this season...but after buying all the gear I need for the season...I'd add a pair of Pontoons to the quiver...then I'd be up to 7 pairs of skis...Holla


----------



## AdironRider (Oct 18, 2007)

I just got the board I wanted if money were no object, at a price my money is the only object budget can afford. A never summer titan 164.


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 18, 2007)

If we consider transportation to and from the mountain part of ski gear, then I want a Jeep. Maybe a Grand Cherokee if money's no object but I'd settle for a Patriot if we're being realistic. If we stick to gear you actually use on the mountain, then I'd like a pair of race skis like the Rossignol 9S or the R11 Mutix.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 18, 2007)

Marc said:


> One piece of new equipment... no object... new pair of Volkl Mantra's.


Have you skied the Mantra's before? What binding i.e. resort or BC ski?


----------



## koreshot (Oct 18, 2007)

I would buy skill...






...for Marc.


----------



## Birdman829 (Oct 18, 2007)

Helicopter. Possibly nuclear powered to save the ice caps.


----------



## Marc (Oct 18, 2007)

riverc0il said:


> Have you skied the Mantra's before? What binding i.e. resort or BC ski?



No, and for touring.  I decided a while ago, after participating in two demo days, that I really have a hard time noticing what's on my feet, unless some characteristic of the ski is at an extreme (P50's stiff, Head mega carve thingy sidecut, etc).  So I gave up and now just ski whatever dimensions give me a mental boost.



koreshot said:


> I would buy skill...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd buy some granola and deodorant for the dirty Russian hippie.


----------



## Marc (Oct 18, 2007)

Birdman829 said:


> Helicopter. Possibly nuclear powered to save the ice caps.



That'd be quite the challenge to get off the ground... and only slightly hazardous if you could.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 18, 2007)

Marc said:


> No, and for touring.  I decided a while ago, after participating in two demo days, that I really have a hard time noticing what's on my feet, unless some characteristic of the ski is at an extreme (P50's stiff, Head mega carve thingy sidecut, etc).  So I gave up and now just ski whatever dimensions give me a mental boost.


Jeez, if you think the P50s are stiff..... heh! Mantra has that same stiff beefy Volkl feel. Nhski does well on it and raves about it and uses it as a touring ski. My experience was a little different. Definitely more of a front side/side country ski than a great touring ski due to weight. Great in powder but not its forte. Good jack of all trade ski, thus good for front side and side country. Not trying to sway you but I was surprised to read you were set on that ski for touring. But what works for one person may not work for another. I almost bought a pair last season but was glad I demoed first. I may notice subtleties in skis more and have more concern about performance characteristics though.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 18, 2007)

Greg said:


> Also getting my daughter's new 80 cm Rossi Fun Girls all mounted up too.


Those are bump skies right?


:razz:


----------



## Marc (Oct 18, 2007)

riverc0il said:


> Jeez, if you think the P50s are stiff..... heh! Mantra has that same stiff beefy Volkl feel. Nhski does well on it and raves about it and uses it as a touring ski. My experience was a little different. Definitely more of a front side/side country ski than a great touring ski due to weight. Great in powder but not its forte. Good jack of all trade ski, thus good for front side and side country. Not trying to sway you but I was surprised to read you were set on that ski for touring. But what works for one person may not work for another. I almost bought a pair last season but was glad I demoed first. I may notice subtleties in skis more and have more concern about performance characteristics though.



Yeah, I'm kinda blunt that way.  The only place I'd really notice something would be a lot of weight if I had to slog it around for long hours on end.


----------



## Marc (Oct 18, 2007)

Also, while compared to some skis I suppose my Volkl's aren't extraordinarily stiff, however remember mine are the F1 Energy, I believe you had the P50 Motion?  I think the F1 Energy was more or less the stiffest ski in their line that year...


----------

